
Want your mobile app to succeed? Grow first, monetize later - MashaKaran
http://www.alphagamma.eu/entrepreneurship/to-succeed-with-your-app-grow-first-monetize-later/
======
thecolorblue
I am not buying the "grow first, worry about money later" strategy. In my
honest opinion, Growth, retention, and monetization are all part of a great
app or service. Focusing on one (or two) aspects means it is unsustainable.

